# Camping couple



## jkrenz (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi there from Woodworth North Dakota,,,,,,My husband and I love to fish and camp we farm so summer can be hectic but when we get the chance we love to get out there and go camping.....Problem is this...all of our married friends have young kids and dont really care to take them out and camp or fish....our other single friends are just not into taking a weekend and getting away from it all they would much rather find a bar or club to go to and have that kind of fun....dont get me wrong we always pack a cooler but we would rather have a beer in a koozie cup and a walleye on the end of a lindy instead of a smokey bar full of singles.....we will travel where the fish are but we are looking for couple with the same interests so maybe we can get together and meet new folks with some of the same interests.......


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

if me and my wife were closer to nd we'd be willing


----------

